
The World Has Gone Mad and the System Is Broken - buboard
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/world-has-gone-mad-system-broken-ray-dalio/
======
blacksqr
Perspective is a funny thing. This article by a billionaire lists as examples
of the world going mad low interest rates and the possibility of inability to
meet future pension obligations.

No mention at all of the prospect of global civilizational collapse due to
climate change with no one doing anything substantial about it, millions
living in squalor as refugees, genocidal war or government officials openly
admitting to criminal behavior with no repercussions.

I could go on, but why disturb Mr. Dalio's meditations on the possibility of
teachers rising up and demanding their benefits?

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Even given your perspective, it might still be interesting that Mr. Dalio,
from _his_ perspective, sees things as being unsustainable. Addressing climate
change is not going to be easier if there is an economic collapse.

~~~
frabbit
* Addressing climate change is not going to be easier if there is an economic collapse.*

Growth is tied to emissions of GHG. Economic collapse will decrease growth. A
correllary will be large numbers of early deaths (as seen in the ex-USSR)
which will further reduce consumption and GHG emissions.

And, soon we will all be on Elon Musk and Richard Branson's space arks on our
way to terraforming Mars.

It's all good bro! Don't listen to the pessimists, clap your hands and learn
some Lisp.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Economic collapse is going to be tied to massive environmental devastation.
Those "large number of early deaths"? They're not going to go quietly. They're
going to over-exploit any remotely exploitable resource first.

(I also have a hard time reconciling "large number of early deaths" and "It's
all good bro!". One of these is not like the other...)

~~~
frabbit
But blockchain?

